# just sharing this :)...



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I came across this picture while browsing randomly around the web,.. I just love it!! Reminds me of Whimsy and several other cute white/cream havs on here.LOL love the saying. I might just print this out on a piece of white card stock and stick it in a frame.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I like that too


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That is cute Evelyn. And I agree with the saying. I gave Molly big hugs and kisses since Monday night. She's been home alone for nine hours a day since Gwen is in Calgary. She's never been home alone that long before. I feel bad for her, but she's a real trooper. Two more days and then I'm on holidays for a week. Just her and me. I'll make it up then. We shouldn't take a day for granted.


----------

